# FakeRobotGamer / RobotAnna / Anna Boten / Anna Feldman / Thomas Riley Peeples



## chimpburgers (Apr 22, 2016)

I think we have found a rat king cow that's right up there with MikeeUSA, Joshua Goldberg and Mikemikev with how notorious they are on the Internet. They have been talked about on several websites for their prolific behavior and why so many people have hated them that much. In the Block Bot thread in CW, I talked about an article that was on A Voice for Men about who they are and what they have done. Well, there's a lot more information that goes beyond to the point where a thread on them is necessary and @yawning sneasel helped out with many of the screencaps here. From the BlockBot thread:

Here's Vex0rian talking with a person of interest by the name of FakeRobotGamer, who is an Alison Rapp fan and has left a lot of really crazy tweets on their profile. They look like a lot of fun to me. They are known to be the 7th most hated redditor ever.



> *Meet Anna, AKA @fakerobotgamer*
> The 7th most hated Redditor Worldwide
> 
> Let’s say you were raised in a heavily religious background, let’s say you are upset with men, scratch that, let’s say you openly state “I hate males” & you are also lesbian. Lets say that you also espouse racism and genocide. Let’s say you actively encourage people to embrace such views and you even have subreddits dedicated to such ideologies.  Let’s say that you have a well documented hateful & traceable online track record. Let’s say you apply for a job, and, when they find out about your hateful online track record they avoid hiring you (a conflict-prone person, a liability) but you try to get them fired because they are “bullying you” & you even have the gall play the victim by storify-ing them. Let’s say that the reddit poll of the “10 most hated people on Reddit” is featured on a _“little”_ high circulation site called the “daily dot”. Let’s say the idea is confirmed by the massive audience at the daily dot. Yes, it is unanimously decided you are the 7th most hated redditor worldwide.
> ...














FRG was also discussed in an article in The Daily Dot. They did a lot of their work on ShitRedditSays (SRS), the same subreddit where Zinnia Jones (posting as rmuser) and Laurelai got into a ton of drama in. That subreddit itself and its IRC channel appear to be where you can find a ton of rat king drama from the past through pastebins and other shit like that.

Speaking of Pastebins, there's one out there that supposedly has FakeRobotGamer's "name" in there but I'm no sure that it's truly accurate or not. That's why I didn't put the name Anna Peeples in the title of the thread until there's 100% confirmation that it's not just some fake alt name that they've used. It is here for reference anyway as just one of the many things that have been found about this cow.





They haven't really made any new Reddit posts for about two months going by this link and this is their own subreddit, appropriately titled after them. Surprisingly for an infamous Redditor like this, they have a lot positive comment karma, but I would surmise that's because they probably post a ton on there. They have a Disquis page but it hasn't been active in 3 years, but there's plenty of salt that can be found there. A lot of their funniest shit is going to be in some albums I will link to.









In terms of other social media that they have, there's also a YouTube channel, Twitter and they also used to have their own blog. That is basically the main gist behind this cow. They have been involved in a lot rat king activity according to @Ohoolihan. They were chosen as a replacement mod for Laurelai of the LGBT subreddit right before that one imploded on itself.

Now enjoy some of their saltiest moments as highlighted by these several Imgur albums. Some of them are going to contain how they are also connected to the Rat King.

This first album contains more of how they usually post on Twitter:


2nd album is a compilation of some of their best trolling that they did on the site:


3rd album shows their relationship with other rat king cows. They used to tweet Laurelai but they stopped doing that about a year ago.


Lastly, here's some miscellaneous content that was found. Cogsdev is a name that @Null talked about in one of the rat king threads and FRG appears to be a fan of them.





Edit:

Some photos of her:


Update:

Full dox from Google:


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 22, 2016)

FRG truly does seem to be the Rat King's Dynastia.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## repentance (Apr 22, 2016)

FRG has turned up on the social media of just about everyone connected with the Rat King at some point.

This gives her "real" name as Anna Feldmann.


https://abusers2014.wordpress.com/2014/11/01/4/


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 22, 2016)

repentance said:


> FRG has turned up on the social media of just about everyone connected with the Rat King at some point.
> 
> This gives her "real" name as Anna Feldmann.
> 
> ...


This is in the pastebin in the OP, however if you look at the linkedin and such, it seems a bit far-fetched that this is the true and honest person.


----------



## That's A Rapp (Apr 22, 2016)

Anna also goes by "Boten Anna" and posts on Something Awful but is despised by everyone including other trannies.

Anna was/is obsessed with ffxiv, is living with her tranny gf, defended and supported laurelai and neph (fire's psychotic tranny gf), and at one point ran http://forums.ffgoons.com


----------



## Stupid MF (Apr 22, 2016)

Someone is quite the misandrist.  I hope this individual isn't serious about 9/11 actually being deserved for America either. I wonder how they would feel if a genocide of women happened?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 22, 2016)

repentance said:


> FRG has turned up on the social media of just about everyone connected with the Rat King at some point.
> 
> This gives her "real" name as Anna Feldmann.
> 
> ...



It doesn't seem very believable.  The whole page is just a bunch of REEEEEEE.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 22, 2016)

Anna posted some articles on queereka http://archive.md/j0zKu under username botenanna



 

also interesting post from 2009 on transgender.livejournal.com



 

livejournal profile http://archive.md/vRSlL

this person http://archive.md/DsbRp emiwenis https://twitter.com/emiwenis as of 24 March 2016 is still active on livejornal



 

same city as pastebin suggests for Anna



 

claims to be in love with robotanna and also calls robotanna "my girlfriend"


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 22, 2016)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> Anna posted some articles on queereka http://archive.md/j0zKu under username botenanna
> 
> View attachment 87146
> 
> ...







So is this Anna's gf?

And this is Anna herself


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 22, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 87173
> 
> So is this Anna's gf?
> 
> ...



Is Anna transgender? In that livejournal post she talks about estrogen kicking in, so I would say yes.

 26 May 2015 last time Emily retweeted Anna's tweet


----------



## Vitriol (Apr 22, 2016)

moved this to tsic at request of OP so information can be gathered without the cow going dark. Lolcow sub rules apply not tsic standards.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 22, 2016)

Continuing from where I left off. I got who they follow and who follows that Emily account fully capped and archived.

http://puu.sh/os9mI/e6d2bff1a5.png
http://puu.sh/osawv/6a2bd1fbe0.png
http://puu.sh/osaJs/b6d550d7f2.png


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 22, 2016)

Fetlife... Of course... At least they are classy enough to not be doing camshows.

They changed their name to "CuddleSlut420" a year ago.



Spoiler: FakeRobotGamer's Intro and About Me



*CuddleSlut420 33F Hedonist*
_Fullerton, California, United States_

*relationship status:*
Married to Emiwenis
*orientation:* Lesbian
*active:* Once In A While To Spice Things Up
*is looking for:* A play partner
Princess by day, slut by night
Friendship
Events





hello im a gay af nerd

im mostly here to connect w/ people i meet at local events but i would love to meet new people to do things with 

as the name implies im more of a cuddleslut than into more traditionally kinky stuff, but that doesnt mean i wont play...

i also would like to meet/play/cuddle/erotically explore/do Activities with BBW/SSBBW women 





Spoiler: FakeRobotGamer's Fetishes



_Into:_ bbw (receiving), bibimbap (receiving), bisexuality (watching), catgirls(wearing), clothes (wearing), crimbus (giving), crop tops (wearing), cute(everything to do with it), dominion (watching others wear), feminism (receiving),final fantasy (watching), fire play (receiving), green tea (wearing), hot pants(wearing), masturbation (everything to do with it), mutual masturbation(watching others wear), programming (giving), ron paul (watching others wear),stacy's mom (watching), trains (everything to do with it).

_Curious about:_ argyle (receiving), chubs (wearing), drag queens (watching),internet (receiving), mdlg (receiving), persona (receiving), pokemon (everything to do with it), postum (receiving), slashdot (watching), transgender (receiving).





Spoiler: FakeRobotGamer's Wife's Introduction and About Me



Emiwenis 29F sub





_Fullerton, California, United States_

relationship status:

In A Relationship
Married to CuddleSlut420
orientation: Bisexual
active: I Live The Lifestyle When I Can
is looking for: A mentor/teacher
A play partner
Friendship
A Master
Events





Spoiler: FakeRobotGamer's Wife's Pix (Nudes)



























































Spoiler: FakeRobotGamer's Wife's Fetishes



*Fetishes*
_Into:_ androgyny (everything to do with it), ass play (receiving), being slapped in the face with cock (receiving), biting (everything to do with it), blow jobs (giving),body modification (everything to do with it), bondage (receiving), breasts(everything to do with it), butts (everything to do with it), catgirls (watching others wear), cock slapping (receiving), cosplay (watching others wear), cuddles(everything to do with it), dildos (everything to do with it), domination (receiving),erotic photography (everything to do with it), face slapping (receiving), feeling you get hard while you're spanking me (everything to do with it), final fantasy(everything to do with it), fire play (receiving), foam rolling (everything to do with it), freckles (everything to do with it), going shopping with some one else's wallet and havin a big old spree buying lots of lovely stuff - clothes, perfume, jewelry, sex toys, bondage, what ever i want really and having them pay for it all and them carrying it like a little pack horse (receiving),hair pulling (receiving), handcuffs (receiving), itunes (watching others wear),jrock (everything to do with it), leather (wearing), lingerie (everything to do with it),maid uniforms (watching others wear), master/slave (receiving), masturbation(everything to do with it), mutual masturbation (everything to do with it), necks(everything to do with it), nipples (receiving), oh a great fetish... for me to poop on! (everything to do with it), oral sex (everything to do with it), outdoor sex(everything to do with it), paddling (receiving), piercings (everything to do with it),play piercing (receiving), rope bondage/suspension (receiving), rough sex(receiving), schoolgirl (watching others wear), schoolgirl uniform (watching others wear), shibari (everything to do with it), sittin on your lap and makin your dick hard (giving), skirts (everything to do with it), small tits (everything to do with it),spanking (receiving), switching (everything to do with it), talking dirty (receiving),tattoos (everything to do with it), teasing (everything to do with it), toys (everything to do with it), vibrators (everything to do with it).

_Curious about:_ blindfolds (wearing), electrotorture (receiving), exhibitionism(everything to do with it), gangbangs (receiving), japanese bondage (wearing),masks (watching others wear), pantyhose/stockings (wearing), sex in public(everything to do with it), suspension bondage (receiving), whips (receiving).



https://fetlife.com/users/429207 - Emily's Fetlife

https://fetlife.com/users/695784 - Anna's Fetlife

https://chaturbate.com/emiwenis/ - Emily's Chaturbate
http://archive.md/8dVWr


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 22, 2016)

Fetishes: Feminism (receiving)

*is dead from laughter*


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 22, 2016)

Also found some pix on Emily's old Flickr



Spoiler: Pix


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 22, 2016)

Anna doing what they do best



Spoiler: Rollin and Trollin


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 23, 2016)

according to Ralph Retort site, owned by one of our cows @theralph  http://archive.md/DfYgQ
birth name of robotanna is Thomas Riley Peeples and he was raised as mormon







Spoiler: part of article related to robotanna









one picture from deleted okcupid account (Emily Feldman taking picture of Thomas/Anna):

http://archive.md/7VDDp/188d9e779d040a90c46b37286a6ae38275693e34.jpg

Emily Feldman diaspora account http://archive.md/FomJh





edit:

It looks like okcupid account isn't deleted it exists under username CuddleSlut420 and is inactive https://archive.md/KrbVs





also from flicker account of Emily, front of their house

http://archive.md/NF58O http://archive.md/1tEPq



Spoiler












Emili's Yelp page http://archive.md/hiq8N



Spoiler: Yelp









edit2:

Thomas Riley Peeples was at one point in time (200 resident of Aliso Viejo CA  http://archive.md/BwVZP and looks like he is originally from Provo UT (Mormon connection). Aliso Viejo is just 35 min drive from Fullerton both in Orange County - Google maps https://archive.md/6VuFa



 

http://archive.md/L2OMe in this livejournal post Thomas writes "I live in north OC but work in LA" (OC as Orange County)


Spoiler








also praising LA for its "gender non-conformity"


Spoiler


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 23, 2016)

Okay I was able to pinpoint the true and honest dox of Emily Feldman. I will also check property info and edit this post if there's anything there. There were so many entries but the Facebook really helped me to narrow it down. I'm also adding these following pics to the OP.





Here are the pics:


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 23, 2016)

lol there was petition on change.org for Reddit to remove abusive moderators on /r/lgbt and /r/transgender and RobotAnna was named as one of abusive moderators to be removed http://archive.md/bDur1



Spoiler


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 23, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-4-22_20-13-3-png.87233/

Barb's Holey Buttocks: The Prequil.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 23, 2016)

youtube account RobotAnna posted couple of comments on other rat king member (Zinnia Jones) video possibly in response to socialdeviant13 http://archive.md/BCzWY


----------



## Daisymae (Apr 23, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-4-22_20-13-3-png.87233/
> 
> Barb's Holey Buttocks: The Prequil.


Those look like cigarette burns.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 23, 2016)

Daisymae said:


> Those look like cigarette burns.



more like scars from popped zits and pimpels


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 23, 2016)

Someone PMed me this and it contains some pretty important info about FRG.
_
I was previously on the trail of this guy a couple years ago or so as a potential lolcow of some note. Things happened and I left the scene as an active participant. Although I lost nearly all of the data I was able to uncover I still have some information regrading him and his partner that you might find of some use. 

In no particular order: 

1. Their names are Thomas Peeples and Emily Feldman which you have and they do live in Fullerton, CA. 

2. Thomas Peeples did a LDS mission trip to South Korea sometime around the World Cup going on there. 

3. Their Something Awful forums names are "Space Kimchi" (for Thomas) and "pizzadog" (for Emily). "Marshmallow Mayhem" was a name previously used by Emily that might be searchable for information still. 

4. I was able to find these old photos of Thomas: 

_
_Again, good luck putting this information to use and using it to find further pieces to continue the thread._


----------



## repentance (Apr 23, 2016)

pizzadog is still an active account.  Last posted in Pet Island in December.  

Space Kimchi was banned in 2009 and hasn't been used since October 2009.

SS has Robot Anna listed as using Boten Anna on SA as well.  That's still an active account and last posted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## on a serious note (Apr 23, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-4-22_20-13-3-png.87233/
> 
> Barb's Holey Buttocks: The Prequil.



ah, a classic


----------



## The Colonel (Apr 24, 2016)

I thought Rat King was a title, not something you tried to look like. Not enough horrifying ratings.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 24, 2016)

Anna in IRC. The SJW really comes out 1 on 1.



Spoiler: Even Cis Gay Guys Aren't Safe




[15:45] <bep> "At 2012-02-24 15:29:12 UTC, RobotAnna wrote [+12 points: +41, -29]:
[15:45] <bep> seriously fuck cisgender gay dudes. i would be so down with a new gay movement that threw cis gay dudes under the bus, its their fucking turn down there"
[15:45] <bep> what is this
[15:45] <bep> D:
[15:45] <Runt> I think it's a "joke"
[15:45] <BotenAnna> already explained it bep
[15:45] <snorlax> bep: its a joke broski.
[15:45] <snorlax> But not really.
[15:45] <BotenAnna> what's not a joke
[15:45] <tarabluh> bep basically
[15:45] <tarabluh> it's like
[15:45] <BotenAnna> is that trans issues
[15:45] <BotenAnna> are thrown under the bus
[15:45] <BotenAnna> constantly
[15:46] <tarabluh> see: gender identify inclusive enda
[15:46] <bep> that's not
[15:46] <bep> a joke
[15:46] <snorlax> They, being srs, likes to think that espousing violence against other demographics should some how better their movement.
[15:46] <tarabluh> gender identify was thrown out
[15:46] <maxineb> by morons, not [insert label here]
[15:46] <BotenAnna> by the HRC and pretty much every other g>>l>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>b>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>t organization
[15:46] <bep> you want a joke, go watch the telly
[15:46] <BotenAnna> like
[15:46] <maxineb> we don't need wars mmkay
[15:46] <BotenAnna> idgaf if you don't think the joke isn't funny
[15:46] <BotenAnna> because what's not funny
01[15:46] <ReubenMcHawk> It's a joke, but a stupid one
[15:46] <bep> well i give a fuck
[15:46] <BotenAnna> is that is what ACTUALLY happens to trans people
[15:46] <BotenAnna> its not a fucking theory
[15:46] <bep> that robotanna is a bigoted cock
[15:46] <el3ctr0nika> botenanna: i'm trans and i think your "joke" is not only not funny, but offensive
[15:46] <BotenAnna> and if it makes you feel bad that someone omg said something about this alternate reality you don't live in
[15:46] <bep> i don't give a shit about your "well they have it worse so everyone else should have it bad"
[15:46] <BotenAnna> then fuck you
[15:46] <bep> "let me just alienate people on my side"
[15:47] <bep> wait, BotenAnna = robotanna?






Spoiler: Suck my cock Anna




[15:47] <bep> BotenAnna
[15:47] <bep> sincerely
[15:47] <bep> on behalf of me
[15:47] <bep> and channel ops here
[15:47] <bep> suck
[15:47] <bep> my
[15:47] <bep> cock
[15:47] <tarabluh> um
[15:47] <tarabluh> thats not nice
[15:47] <bep> you are an awful moderator on reddit
[15:47] <BotenAnna> and you are an awful channel operator ^__^
[15:47] <bep> and seemingly an awful person in regards to equal rights
[15:47] <BotenAnna> likewise
[15:47] <bep> says you
[15:48] <BotenAnna> if you really can't tell
[15:48] <bep> who here is op of over 20 reddit irc chans and has been for over 3 years with nary a complaint above average?
[15:48] <BotenAnna> that when majority rights are dumped on by the minoritya
[15:48] <BotenAnna> as satire
03[15:48] * mikemcg has joined #reddit-lgbt
[15:48] <BotenAnna> to try to explain to you
[15:48] <BotenAnna> what it feels like
[15:48] <BotenAnna> then you are a bad person
[15:48] <BotenAnna> sorry
[15:48] <bep> and who here is being called the worst mod and is curretly plastered all over /r/subredditdrama
03[15:48] * mikemcg has left #reddit-lgbt
[15:48] <BotenAnna> oh man tell me more about how much power you have on massively multiplayer online notepad





Even music should die for being cis gendered


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Apr 24, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-4-22_20-15-3-png.87238/



Jesus christ. Normandy beach was less ravaged than that eyesore of an ass.

Also, clean your fucking feet. Why do these people never bathe?


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> Jesus christ. Normandy beach was less ravaged than that eyesore of an ass.
> 
> Also, clean your fucking feet. Why do these people never bathe?


Do wonder Anna is so salty, that's grimy looking asf.

Speaking of salt, here is Anna speaking on some admin decisions on IRC


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Apr 24, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Speaking of salt, here is Anna speaking on some admin decisions on IRC



I spent a lot of time in r/LGBT on Reddit where RA is a mod (before her, Zinnia, and Heather ruined it). She's almost entirely inactive now but she was a huuuuge pain in the ass on Reddit and took great delight in yelling at people for perceived slights/transgressions that she concocted at a whim.

Her and LL are definitely the most hated trannies on Reddit.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> I spent a lot of time in r/LGBT on Reddit where RA is a mod. She's almost entirely inactive now but she was a huuuuge pain the ass on Reddit and took great delight in yelling at people for perceived slights/transgressions that she concocted at a whim.
> 
> Her and LL are definitely the most hated trannies on Reddit.


lol yea, here is an IRC chat where Anna discusses her infamy and how LL suffered the same fate



Spoiler




02:08   BotenAnna       im just.... astounded at how many people have nothing better to do than to follow me around and downvote me today
02:08   BotenAnna       reddit is just chock-full of sad, pathetic people
02:08   Ughable yeh
02:08   Ughable or they make a script to do it for them, because they are le STEM CS Majors.
02:09   Ughable le real scientists
02:09   Ughable le sagan
02:09   adulus  But how else can you prove someone wrong, except by taking away their internet points?
02:09   BotenAnna       and even more confused by that a bunch of upvotes are happening in proportion
02:09   BotenAnna       i really dont think thats SRSisters
02:09   BotenAnna       maybe that's some automatic reddit thing?
02:10   BotenAnna       i just dont know
02:10   blueduch        Ya BotenAnna
02:10   blueduch        Reddit fuzzes votes
02:10           *** Holly quit (Quit: Holly)
02:10   BotenAnna       its Really Fuzzed Like A Lot Though
02:10   BotenAnna       but the same thing happened to laurelai
02:10   BotenAnna       like shed comment in some low traffic place and be like 95|113 or whatever
02:11   BotenAnna       but she knows the admins have her on a special list
02:11   blueduch        If voting happens fast enough the fuzzing system sometimes almost cancels out the downvotes entirely
02:11   goobles eh, reddit isnt full of sad pathetic people. kinda mean to lump them all together like that ..... that said, i do avoid it and facebook as much as possible
02:12   sworebytheprecious      reddit would not fuzz votes. it's a free speech democracy, not a business that has things like goals and revenue shares!
02:12   sworebytheprecious      certainly the internet is not somewhere you can make money!
02:13   goobles heh. if you want to see some fucked up stuff, go to 4chan
02:13   BotenAnna       goobles: sorry someone who joins a bridge because r/adviceanimals told them to is a fucking loser
02:13   BotenAnna       thats just not up for debate
02:14   goobles well i dont know what a bridge is, but if said person is a trusted friend, i can see it
02:14   goobles i mean, how many times have you done something based on a friend's recommendation right? same kinda concept i suppose
02:15   sworebytheprecious      4chan is one thing. you'll lose your soul in deepnet
02:15   sworebytheprecious      i've seen some shit
02:16   goobles hmmm. 4chan is pretty atrocious. deepnet just being the far reaches of the interwebz, yes?
02:16   BotenAnna       is deepnet a specific thing or a general kind of thing
02:16   BotenAnna       like forums on tor or some shit




Gotta scroll down on this a bit.





Spoiler: Caring about the internet is the worst thing you could do




[00:02] <BotenAnna> ok spies iI am disappointed in you
[00:02] <Jolyne> i melted down in here?
[00:02] <Jolyne> i don't melt down
01[00:02] <DR|> Okay.
[00:02] <Jolyne> lol you're really not getting it
[00:02] <mayhem> aubrey took away my ops before i could do anything with it
01[00:02] <DR|> You're doing it right now Jolyne.
[00:02] <mayhem> i like how donut thought i had a
[00:02] <BotenAnna> dr is trolling you roi easily
[00:02] <mayhem> 'meltdpwn' on SA too
[00:02] <BotenAnna> too
01[00:02] <DR|> 
[00:03] <Jolyne> i just don't get why dr thinks i'm like mad or something
[00:03] <mayhem> like i guess everythhing you type on the internet is melting down
[00:03] <Jolyne> i'm just typing
01[00:03] <DR|> It is when you're Jolyne.
[00:03] <Jolyne> huh?
[00:03] <Jolyne> wh
[00:03] <Jolyne> dr you're gay
01[00:03] <DR|> Yeah.
[00:03] <Jolyne> why are you so mean to me
[00:03] <BotenAnna> though dr talk king about melling down is the gayest shit
[00:04] <mayhem> i'm so madddddddd
01[00:04] <DR|> I'm sorry Anna.
[00:04] <BotenAnna> im on a phone without backspace and quill too deal with it btw
[00:04] <mayhem> lol
01[00:04] <DR|> Anyway Jolyne, it's probably your glaring personality issues.
[00:04] <Jolyne> lol
[00:05] <Jolyne> do tell
[00:05] <Jolyne> like i've never talked to you before yet somehow you know i have "glaring personality issues"
[00:05] <Jolyne> who are you, again
[00:05] <mayhem> jolyne just needs self esteem cuz she's cute as heck
01[00:05] <DR|> It's pretty evident. You're getting very excited.
[00:05] <Jolyne> OMG
[00:05] <Jolyne> IT'S YOU
[00:05] <Jolyne> OUTSIDE MY WINDOW RIGHT NOW
[00:05] <Jolyne> FUCK
[00:05] <Jolyne> YOU CAN SEE ME
[00:05] <Jolyne> BOUNCING IN MY CHAIR
[00:05] <Jolyne> SHIT
[00:06] <Jolyne> GET OUT STALKER
01[00:06] <DR|> OH JESUS CHRIST WHOA WHOA I CAN'T HANDLE THIS WHOA. MY IRONIC OUTRAGE IS OFF THE CHARTS.
[00:06] <Jolyne> wat
[00:06] <BotenAnna> jolyne listen to the trill you get pretty hyperactive
[00:06] <Jolyne> you're bad at this
[00:06] <BotenAnna> troll
[00:06] <Jolyne> i'm on meds i can't help it
[00:06] <Jolyne> what's so bad about that anyway
[00:07] <mayhem> its not like it matters cuz you're typing into a chat window
01[00:07] <DR|> I dunno but I guess it makes people not like you very much.
[00:07] <mayhem> its not like you're really getting riled up
[00:07] <Jolyne> who are these people
[00:07] <mayhem> but i guess IRC is as close to real life some goons get.
[00:07] <Jolyne> as far as i know people in here like me...?
01[00:07] <DR|> *gestures broadly*
[00:07] <BotenAnna> don't you know caring about things on the internet is like the worst thing







Spoiler: Off Probation Celebration




BotenAnna [~anna@synIRC-CA7E2E54.info] entered the room. (7:14:05 PM)
7:14:07 PM DR|: I don't think I can bear to be in IRC now that this has passed.
DR| left the room. (7:14:10 PM)
7:14:18 PM Sprode: BYE BYE DOCTOR PIPE
7:14:35 PM BotenAnna: for all spies, #spies is back up again :3
7:14:35 PM Heliotrope: How entertaining was he?
7:14:42 PM Sprode: yay spies
7:14:42 PM Fermata: ty anna
7:15:11 PM Sprode: he (if it were him) didn't say much at all aside from linking that blog
7:15:34 PM Fermata: and that blog is p. bad
7:15:50 PM BotenAnna: link to blog?
7:15:51 PM Insanedonut: it's slow as fuck anna
7:15:53 PM BotenAnna: i missed it
7:16:01 PM Insanedonut: http://negnancyboy.livejournal.com/
7:16:09 PM BotenAnna: Insanedonut: check your tcp/ip settings and clear your cache
7:16:13 PM Fermata: its really bad
7:16:16 PM Fermata: the blog
7:16:18 PM Insanedonut: do what
7:16:25 PM Insanedonut: im just a girl i dont know all that computer stuff
7:16:26 PM BotenAnna: Well, I had a 3rd epiphany tonight, as I was dwelling on how I was going to handle being off of probation.  This one made me feel like I ought to go ahead and post about them -- possibly as a warmup for my back to posting post.
7:16:30 PM BotenAnna: GUYS HOW WILL I HANDLE MY PROBATION
Heliotrope left the room (quit: Quit: ). (7:16:33 PM)
7:16:52 PM Rams: lol i hope positivegokugirl isnt cc lemon
7:17:13 PM Fermata: "Don't ask me, I'm just a girl! *giggles*" - sarah irl
7:17:32 PM Sprode: man, No Doubt was great back then
7:17:50 PM BotenAnna: lol this guy THIS GUY
7:17:59 PM lupe:    
7:18:00 PM BotenAnna: like seriously maybe im just a hardened sa criminal
7:18:13 PM BotenAnna: but this is a lot of words about being probated christ
7:18:22 PM Sprode: yeah, jesus
Oem [~ouo@synIRC-E99F0737.tampabay.res.rr.com] entered the room. (7:18:44 PM)
7:18:46 PM Sprode: he was really depressed that the e/n trans folk didn't just flock to him
7:18:57 PM gwenners: well to him it was like a robber broke in on christmas eve and stole all the presents
7:19:08 PM Rams: i think the most words you should spend on probate is "fuck Mods, Administrators and Front Page Writers," then a picture of the goat hole.
7:19:11 PM Sprode: oh no!
7:19:14 PM Sprode: how could anyone do that!
7:19:23 PM Oem: The cookie guy?
7:19:26 PM Fermata: "the goat hole"
7:19:31 PM Fermata: that's a new one
7:19:43 PM an_internet_tranny: lol
7:19:48 PM BotenAnna: Rams: that's still getting upset about the probation
7:19:50 PM BotenAnna: which means you lose


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Apr 24, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Spoiler: Off Probation Celebration



It's fun to see Blueduch in those logs. 

Blueduch in of herself is a lolcow, albeit a rather obscure one. Reddit name is https://www.reddit.com/user/blueblank. They are the top mod of r/asktransgender, and r/Transgender. They are essentially the king bee of the Reddit trans community.

Bluebank got into a tonne of hot water after a former mod of r/asktransgender ragequit. They went to another LGBT sub and posted a tell-all revealing that Bluebank rules the trans subs with an iron fist and allows absolutely no dissension whatsoever. The gist of the situation is that BlueBank was a dickgirl and wanted the subreddit as a whole to be all about dickgirls, and not trans men - because men had too much privilege (typical stupid tumblr-y irrationality basically).

After the ex-mod made their post the community in r/asktransgender was in an uproar sparking a huge discussion that barely-active BlueBank deleted in its entirety because it was critical of her and her leadership of the subreddit.

People that were upset created r/ask_transgender to escape BlueBank but it didn't really take off as well as everyone thought it would, so r/asktransgender remained the main ask-trans sub on the site. BlueBank got tired of the heat, and asked another mod there, /u/Aufleur, to make all of the public moderation changes that BlueBank wanted, which the entire community revolted against because they were terrible.

Aufleur got into a slapfight with the ex-mod and aufleur abused her mod powers to win an argument with them which resulted in everyone getting even more ridiculously upset. This resulted in aufleur being removed because BlueBank was worried that she'd catch the heat for what she told aufleur to do in the first place (giant mess).

You can go through BlueBank's history and notice that it's almost an endless commentary on how to deflect blame and pretend that there is no reason they should step down as the top mod of the trans subs even though the communities overwhelmingly hate her. It's pretty amusing.

In the end (currently) BlueBank remains king supreme of these subs and absolutely refuses to make any changes or step down.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 24, 2016)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> It's fun to see Blueduch in those logs.
> 
> Blueduch in of herself is a lolcow, albeit a rather obscure one. Reddit name is https://www.reddit.com/user/blueblank. They are the top mod of r/asktransgender, and r/Transgender. They are essentially the king bee of the Reddit tranny community.
> 
> ...


I always knew Reddit was a great source of crazy sperging, but this whole drama on both these LGBT subreddits and ShitRedditSays just take it to a whole other level for me. Great information here.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Apr 24, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I always knew Reddit was a great source of crazy sperging



Pretty much all of the lolcows posted on the farms have a Reddit account of some kind. While the prominent ones aren't in any notable positions on Reddit, the LGBT community on Reddit is a total disaster due mostly to RobotAnna, Zinnia Jones, Zinnia's wife Heather, and BlueBank. They are all the top mods of the largest/oldest LGBT subs and remain there even though everyone hates them and they have moved on to other sites, leaving their accounts there inactive only to intervene when someone that isn't insane tries to make any kind of positive change to the LGBT subs.


----------



## repentance (Apr 24, 2016)

I checked out the SA thread mentioned in the pastebin.

It was an Ask/Tell by someone claiming to have DID/MPD and quite the trainwreck.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 24, 2016)

_Do you have_ your _driving licence_ on _you_, _madam_?



 



Spoiler: Yes sir, here you go!









by the way I think that we are noticed, Emily's twitter account is now protected



Spoiler: twitter account protected


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 24, 2016)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> _Do you have_ your _driving licence_ on _you_, _madam_?
> 
> View attachment 87724
> 
> ...


If I remember, that Twitter account hadn't been that active recently. A lot of the tweets were old, so it's odd that all of a sudden it's suddenly protected. Great work guys.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 24, 2016)

FRG is an absolute train wreck of a human being. I actually wish I didn't know as much about them, as I do now after reading this thread. They're depressing as fuck, holy shit. Here's to broken people being broken on the internet..


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 24, 2016)

We were noticed a week and a half ago!






Anna, we are big fans. Your twitter is dabes.

They have also involved themselves with GG and Sarah Nyberg. Hard to say she is wrong on some of this.



Spoiler: Tweets to Nyberg and and 8chan



















They also don't seem to like 8chan.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 24, 2016)

some interesting info

g+
Emily's g+ account (http://archive.md/2QNHA) with photos (http://archive.md/CFcxR) shared with g+ account of Anna F. (http://archive.md/OzGxt)


Spoiler: some photos from Emily's account



http://archive.md/tQCjc/3aaf563e906eff8dcd9ed600f6cbd85108f0d6f5.JPG
http://archive.md/8ETxS/200f42f54ef46c193ebf05877b156574efeb533c.jpg
http://archive.md/z4OUg/cb1cdaca37135fba3970679d079df2c1623b2250.JPG http://archive.md/7Tb8r/c45d2a15510fa95b5c046e53ca57ce37c756d400.JPG



youtube
Emily's youtube account http://archive.md/OPedu

facebook
Emily's facebook account
her fb timeline http://archive.md/5SLuQ
her friends http://archive.md/MWB1D
photos she liked http://archive.md/8nwU7
photos of her http://archive.md/jO2zE
photos she is tagged on http://archive.md/bUXl5
photos she commented on http://archive.md/mALBb
places she visited http://archive.md/K7T3E
her profile pictures http://archive.md/CqlXy
facebook post from March 2 - front of her house http://archive.md/uVH8S


Spoiler: front of house












photobucket
She also got photobucket account under name (username) - Chloe Wenis (ef155552) http://archive.md/Zgy9X


Spoiler











linkedin
according to Emily's linkedin profile http://archive.md/6d0BE she works for GEOVision http://geovision.com


----------



## wet_butt (Apr 24, 2016)

She's a geophysicist? Color me surprised. Usually geologists are pretty down to earth people, from my experience. I'm guessing she's got an unfulfilling career if she's got the time and the patience to run her own name into the ground on reddit for years.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 24, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> We were noticed a week and a half ago!
> 
> View attachment 87769
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I saw those tweets before mentioning us. I thought I posted those somewhere but it shows she's been lurking for a while already.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 24, 2016)

Typhoid Mary said:


> FRG is an absolute train wreck of a human being. I actually wish I didn't know as much about them, as I do now after reading this thread. They're depressing as fuck, holy shit. Here's to broken people being broken on the internet..



And if you're LGBT on plebbit, psychopathic freaks like this, worse than any 4chan troll, rule what you're allowed to talk about.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 24, 2016)

wet_butt said:


> She's a geophysicist? Color me surprised. Usually geologists are pretty down to earth people, from my experience. I'm guessing she's got an unfulfilling career if she's got the time and the patience to run her own name into the ground on reddit for years.


girlfriend Emily is geophysicist not Anna


----------



## wet_butt (Apr 24, 2016)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> girlfriend Emily is geophysicist not Anna



That makes a _lot_ more sense, thanks.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 24, 2016)

It is amazing that we haven't even gotten into her Reddit exploits yet, its all been irc and twitter, yet she has been most polific on Reddit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 24, 2016)

Who is Sophia Banks and why did they have FRG blocked?

http://archive.md/Tijgp


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 24, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Who is Sophia Banks and why did they have FRG blocked?
> 
> http://archive.md/Tijgp


Is FRG Block Botted because the seem like they would be someone that Block Bot would seek to block.


----------



## That's A Rapp (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't know Anna personally, I don't socialize with trannies, but I've been on Something Awful for years and have seen the drama they've caused. The only lolcow who's more terrible than Anna would probably be LL. When LL was called out for being a rapist, Anna supported LL and trashed his accusers. So much for ~listen and believe~.

Anna is always bitter, angry, and tries to troll everyone around him. He can't let go of his hatred and obsession for online communities, he actively participates in all of them, which leads to people, including friends, hating Anna. He can never shut up about reddit especially and when people ask him to stop he turns belligerent.

Reddit, Twitter, ffxiv etc consume his life and he's just as pathetic/obsessed as the people he hates in these communities. He's mentally broken.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 24, 2016)

That's A Rapp said:


> I don't know Anna personally, I don't socialize with trannies, but I've been on Something Awful for years and have seen the drama they've caused. The only lolcow who's more terrible than Anna would probably be LL. When LL was called out for being a rapist, Anna supported LL and trashed his accusers. So much for ~listen and believe~.
> 
> Anna is always bitter, angry, and tries to troll everyone around him. He can't let go of his hatred and obsession for online communities, he actively participates in all of them, which leads to people, including friends, hating Anna. He can never shut up about reddit especially and when people ask him to stop he turns belligerent.
> 
> Reddit, Twitter, ffxiv etc consume his life and he's just as pathetic/obsessed as the people he hates in these communities. He's mentally broken.



Welcome to the farms. What do you think, would Anna be open to joining kiwifarms.net?


----------



## That's A Rapp (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm sure he already has an account but wont participate. Especially now that his personal info is available.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 24, 2016)

That's A Rapp said:


> I'm sure he already has an account but wont participate. Especially now that his personal info is available.


He shouldn't be that bothered by it. He's still trolling the fuck out of people right now on his Twitter. I think he'd be fun to have posting in here and explaining his story.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 24, 2016)

Cow crossover BTW.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'd love to see Anna in the Rapp threads.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 24, 2016)

I've noticed that a lot of MTF lolcows loudly proclaim to be misandrists. For those who are genuinely MTF (since we know the fakers are just projecting/ badly trying to cover their asses), is the extreme misandry due to gender dysphoria, or do they just think women are supposed to complain about men?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 24, 2016)

trombonista said:


> I've noticed that a lot of MTF lolcows loudly proclaim to be misandrists. For those who are genuinely MTF (since we know the fakers are just projecting/ badly trying to cover their asses), is the extreme misandry due to gender dysphoria, or do they just think women are supposed to complain about men?



They hate their own guts and project that onto everyone else.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 24, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> They hate their own guts and project that onto everyone else.


Not to mention many are still thirsty little betas that think proclaiming to be feminists/misandrists will score them some dangerhair china.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Apr 25, 2016)

repentance said:


> pizzadog is still an active account.  Last posted in Pet Island in December.
> 
> Space Kimchi was banned in 2009 and hasn't been used since October 2009.
> 
> SS has Robot Anna listed as using Boten Anna on SA as well.  That's still an active account and last posted a couple of weeks ago.



Space Kimchi posted on TheNewEffort as Boten Anna years ago also.  Their main reason to be there was to post about how normal trans people are.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 25, 2016)

Here is Anna, Laurelai, Doug MacDonald and oolon (the head admin of Block Bot) talking about Anna being made a blocker on Block Bot. While the tool was made so people could block those who arass and troll on Twitter, they are open about how Anna should not only not be blocked, but should also be a blocker. 

https://storify.com/MelodyHensley/conversation-with-fakerobotgamer-vanguardvivian-st










Anna has some pretty interesting views on Gamergate







Spoiler: Misc GG slapfights
















 

 

 

 

 

 







Spoiler: Tweeting to Nyberg









Also, today in Anna v Twitter


----------



## SOINCHU (Apr 25, 2016)

Why are all the craziest tranny-cows all "lesbians" and have something to do with vidja gamez? 

Come to think of it I don't think I can name a single rat-king cow who is actually a straight transwoman and has nothing to do with video game sperging.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 25, 2016)

SOINCHU said:


> Why are all the craziest tranny-cows all "lesbians" and have something to do with vidja gamez?
> 
> Come to think of it I don't think I can name a single rat-king cow who is actually a straight transwoman and has nothing to do with video game sperging.


M.A. Melby comes close, they are a bi woman.


----------



## niggers (Apr 25, 2016)

SOINCHU said:


> Why are all the craziest tranny-cows all "lesbians" and have something to do with vidja gamez?



because they are literally the exact same no-life nerds that they hate


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 25, 2016)

Here is an ancient disqus of theirs before they become a notorious Reddit troll.

https://disqus.com/by/facebook-1056930042/

If anyone knows how to view old facebooks, here is Anna's old facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/anna.riley.peeples


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 25, 2016)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> _Do you have_ your _driving licence_ on _you_, _madam_?
> 
> View attachment 87724
> 
> ...



Why would someone _ever_ post their driver's license online?  You might as well upload scans of your birth certificate and social security card while you're at it.


----------



## H3LLH4MM3R666 (Apr 25, 2016)

SOINCHU said:


> Why are all the craziest tranny-cows all "lesbians" and have something to do with vidja gamez?
> 
> Come to think of it I don't think I can name a single rat-king cow who is actually a straight transwoman and has nothing to do with video game sperging.



There's a high correlation between autism spectrum disorder and gender dysphoria.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 25, 2016)

RobotAnna huffpost profile http://archive.md/QJqLw  and comments http://archive.md/RKuJ3



 

And her profile on esty http://archive.md/KpVLa



 

also Anna was using Time Warner Cable back in 2011 https://archive.md/mzmJM



Spoiler









they had some issues with connectivity  https://archive.md/ZnCmm 



Spoiler


----------



## Elijah (Apr 25, 2016)

lol


----------



## Commissar Kharn (Apr 25, 2016)

Elijah said:


> lol



Maybe he meant like a man-train.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 25, 2016)

That's A Rapp said:


> Anna also goes by "Boten Anna" and posts on Something Awful but is despised by everyone including other trannies.
> 
> Anna was/is obsessed with ffxiv, is living with her tranny gf, defended and supported laurelai and neph (fire's psychotic tranny gf), and at one point ran http://forums.ffgoons.com


They were defending Laurelai up until January 25 of last year. 











They finally figured out they were a rapist and stopped defending them.







Spoiler: FRG on Laurelai the Rapist


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Apr 25, 2016)

@yawning sneasel you're making me miss that drama. Watching the Internet rat king Kool kids Klub throw LL to the wolves once they realized LL rapes all of her friends was a totally magical moment.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 25, 2016)

Mary Tyler Meltdown said:


> @yawning sneasel you're making me miss that drama. Watching the Internet rat king Kool kids Klub throw LL to the wolves once they realized LL rapes all of her friends was a totally magical moment.


Was there content anywhere else on this or was it a twitter thing?


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (Apr 25, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Was there content anywhere else on this or was it a twitter thing?


It was all entirely on Twitter. One of the rape victims wrote some long ass letter about it that's on pastebin somewhere. There was an r/drama post about it that was also a tie in with the drama about LL creating a pedophile honeypot server and advertising it on 8chan. That was about it though. I know it was all discussed endlessly in some tranny Facebook groups but I don't have access to that at all.


----------



## Kitlen (Apr 25, 2016)

That feel when I live only a few miles from these people and even recognize their house. *stress sigh*


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 25, 2016)

Kitlen said:


> That feel when I live only a few miles from these people and even recognize their house. *stress sigh*


Field agent now


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 25, 2016)

Kitlen said:


> That feel when I live only a few miles from these people and even recognize their house. *stress sigh*


Drop what you got.


----------



## Kitlen (Apr 25, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Field agent now


I'd be happy to, done Gen Zed before, not like I haven't been involved with tranny drama before. Just tell me what you want.



chimpburgers said:


> Drop what you got.


I don't really have anything, I just drive down their street every once in a while to visit a friend, I just assumed it was a normal house.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 25, 2016)

Kitlen said:


> I'd be happy to, done Gen Zed before, not like I haven't been involved with tranny drama before. Just tell me what you want.
> 
> 
> I don't really have anything, I just drive down their street every once in a while to visit a friend, I just assumed it was a normal house.



point it out on street view


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 25, 2016)

Kitlen said:


> I'd be happy to, done Gen Zed before, not like I haven't been involved with tranny drama before. Just tell me what you want.
> 
> 
> I don't really have anything, I just drive down their street every once in a while to visit a friend, I just assumed it was a normal house.


Do you ever see young children clawing on the window trying to escape as a large assed woman pegs a cracked out tranny in the background?


----------



## Kitlen (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry, got called away because I have a friend visiting. Anyways, they have the dox wrong because Fullerton is right next to the much smaller town they live in: Placentia.
Here is the street view. Also, they painted it since that picture was taken and relandscaped so yea.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...1!3m1!1s0x80dcd42a6ff0b347:0x5f886fe2b6ef65a1

Anyways, I ran a computer check just to make sure and sure shootin' it is. Here are my screen shots from my report just to be certain.
https://www.ussearch.com/account/report/person/2195532


----------



## The Nameless One (Apr 25, 2016)

I was not surprised after reading all of the aggressive, gleefully cruel tweets in the original post to later read confirmation that this "woman" is trans. It's just more confirmation for my hypothesis that transwomen are overrepresented in Internet drama because they are still just belligerent dudes who shout over other people and feel an ingrained need to impose themselves into situations.


----------



## repentance (Apr 25, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> They were defending Laurelai up until January 25 of last year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88117



PennyLurid is our very own @Typhoid Mary and can probably fill in some more background.


----------



## Yaks (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm honestly surprised no one's brought up where the Robotanna, AnnaBoten, BotenAnna names come from.

They're from a 2006 europop song titles Boten Anna by Basshunter


Spoiler: Song











What is so interesting about the choice, imo, is that the song is about the time the singer mistook his friend's girlfriend for a chatbot in his fan chatroom, but turned out to be a REAL BONIFIED WOMAN.

The translated lyrics


Spoiler



I know a bot,
her name is Anna, Anna is her name
And she can ban, ban you so hard
She cleans up in our channel
I wanna tell you, that I know a bot

I know a bot,
her name is Anna, Anna is her name
And she can ban, ban you so hard
She cleans up in our channel
I wanna tell you, that I know a bot

That always watches everyone here
And makes us out of trouble
There is no Take-over that succeeds
Remember that it's I who know this bot

The bot that no one else can beat
And she kicks even if she shouldn't
She gets rid of everyone that "spams"
Yes, nothing can beat our bot

(Ready for take off)

(Are you ready?)

And then came the day I didn't think was real
The channel was out of control
I never thought I would be so wrong
When Anna said to me
"I'm not a bot,
I'm a really beautiful girl"
Which is, unluckily, now very strange to me
But nothing needs to be explained
*Because in my eyes, you will always be a bot*

Her name is Anna, Anna is her name
And she can ban, ban you so hard
She cleans up in our channel
I wanna tell you, that I know a bot

That always watches everyone here
And makes us out of trouble
There is no Take-over that succeeds
Remember that it's I who know this bot

The bot that no one else can beat
And she kicks even if she shouldn't
She gets rid of everyone that "spams"
Yes, nothing can beat our bot.



Is a little more telling. I have a feeling it resonated with them somehow. Particularly:
"I never thought I would be so wrong
When Anna said to me
"I'm not a bot,
I'm a really beautiful girl""


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 25, 2016)

The Nameless One said:


> I was not surprised after reading all of the aggressive, gleefully cruel tweets in the original post to later read confirmation that this "woman" is tranny. It's just more confirmation for my hypothesis that transwomen are overrepresented in Internet drama because they are still just belligerent dudes who shout over other people and feel an ingrained need to impose themselves into situations.



It's like if Furries were able to use growing mainstream social justice fads to gain traction.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 25, 2016)

repentance said:


> PennyLurid is our very own @Typhoid Mary and can probably fill in some more background.



Anna is a very disturbed woman. She is no stranger to using people as puppets. She genuinely hates men, including transgender men. She, unless under severe circumstances, refuses to accept she is wrong. RobotAnna truly believes themselves to be a righteous, fiery sword of social justice. When asked what job she identifies as in Final Fantasy, she chose Dark Knight, because in her mind, she may do shitty things, but she does them for the right reasons. Which is hilarious, because she said I was as much a "Dark Knight" as her. Very edgy, no? Overall, my relationship to her was such that she had become my best friend by January 2014.

She is a very difficult subject for me to talk about, because of how deeply she wounded me. Not only had Anna been my role model as an SJW, but she was my biggest pillar of support. Anna tended to do shitty things to me, for what she thought were good reasons. Most prominently, she constantly dredged up the fact that I had doxed Laurelai back in December 2012. Which I had done when my schizophrenia had fully manifested itself in the form of paranoid delusions. At the time, my brain was like, "_this Laurelai monster raped me, and now they are isolating me from support, and threatening to SWAT me, so I must do what is necessary to save my life_". That's what I remember the most..

Flash forward to December 2013. I am drunk on Mumble with Anna, playing FFXIV. I am feeling suicidal, and she brings up that I had doxed Laurelai, as she often did to shame me. I flat-out tell Anna that I was raped by Laurelai in October 2012. _Anna proceeds to spend the next two hours berating me, threatening to isolate me from our mutual friends, drag my name through the dirt, and ruin my life if I ever tell anyone that Laurelai raped me again. She said I was a fucking liar, and to never, ever repeat that again._ I proceed to drink myself unconscious. And then, for the rest of the month.. my mental health deteriorated to the point that I was unstable & barely much of a person. It was like being a raw nerve. That's what I had become in December 2013.

Onwards, to January 2014. I'm still not much of a person at this point. But I finally worked up enough courage to out Laurelai as a rapist. Anna proceeded to back channel in the SJW communities, telling everyone that I was a liar most foul, despicable, not a rape survivor, barely a human, and most importantly, that Laurelai was a _victim_ of mine.. I then proceeded to get bashed by the SJW, trans, queer communities on social media. Anna to this day maintains that I was never raped my Laurelai, and thus, Anna had done nothing wrong in her mind.

REALITY OF THE FACT THAT I WAS RAPED:



Spoiler



It was the week of violentacrez(former reddit poweruser) getting doxed by Gawker, this was big in ShitRedditSays, the biggest event ever! On October 16th 2012, Wesley Bailey got me drunk to the point where I could barely walk. He proceeded to take me downstairs to the basement, around 11 PM at night. Wesley told me to undress. I assumed he was putting me in bed because of how drunk I was. Instead, he got on top of me, and began fucking my mouth with his dick. After he was done, he told me to fuck his ass, but I refused, so Wesley threw a tantrum until he left the basement to go upstairs back on reddit. I then proceeded to sob hysterically until I lost consciousness. I then stayed away from him until his girlfriend came back home on 10/18/2012. His girlfriend & I watched violentacrez get interviewed by Anderson Cooper on CNN, she then took me home. I asked that Wesley not come with.

I cried in the car on the way home back to my house, remarking to her that we would never be able to hang out again. She assured me that we would, but I was too scared & fucked up to say anything to her about being raped at the time.



So, hey, Anna, thanks for denying that I was raped to protect your shitty friend. <3


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 25, 2016)

Typhoid Mary said:


> Anna is a very disturbed woman. She is no stranger to using people as puppets. She genuinely hates men, including transgender men. She, unless under severe circumstances, refuses to accept she is wrong. RobotAnna truly believes themselves to be a righteous, fiery sword of social justice. When asked what job she identifies as in Final Fantasy, she chose Dark Knight, because in her mind, she may do shitty things, but she does them for the right reasons. Which is hilarious, because she said I was as much a "Dark Knight" as her. Very edgy, no? Overall, my relationship to her was such that she had become my best friend by January 2014.
> 
> She is a very difficult subject for me to talk about, because of how deeply she wounded me. Not only had Anna been my role model as an SJW, but she was my biggest pillar of support. Anna tended to do shitty things to me, for what she thought were good reasons. Most prominently, she constantly dredged up the fact that I had doxed Laurelai back in December 2012. Which I had done when my schizophrenia had fully manifested itself in the form of paranoid delusions. At the time, my brain was like, "_this Laurelai monster raped me, and now they are isolating me from support, and threatening to SWAT me, so I must do what is necessary to save my life_". That's what I remember the most..
> 
> ...


Isn't that against the SJW code of victim blaming? The victim is always right. Seems hypocritical of her to me fam.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 25, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Isn't that against the SJW code of victim blaming? The victim is always right. Seems hypocritical of her to me fam.



SJWs are frequently hypocritical in order to defend the narrative. We are all aware of them doubling down, and closing ranks around shitty people. 

Look at what they do with srhbutts, or Alison Rapp, or how there are coordinated attacks against Candace Owens by SJW hivemind lunatics.

SJWs are supremely hypocritical. It's why I no longer consider myself one.


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 25, 2016)

Typhoid Mary said:


> SJWs are frequently hypocritical in order to defend the narrative. We are all aware of them doubling down, and closing ranks around shitty people.
> 
> Look at what they do with srhbutts, or Alison Rapp, or how there are coordinated attacks against Candace Owens by SJW hivemind lunatics.
> 
> SJWs are supremely hypocritical. It's why I no longer consider myself one.


I knew it but hearing from someone involved with the ratking is diiferent. Well we are all masive faggots here so you came to the right place.lol.


----------



## The Nameless One (Apr 25, 2016)

Typhoid Mary said:


> a very disturbed woman. She is no stranger to using people as puppets. She genuinely hates men, including transgender men. She, unless under severe circumstances, refuses to accept she is wrong. RobotAnna truly believes themselves to be a righteous, fiery sword of social justice.


After reading this, I had to double check to make sure I wasn't accidentally in a different section of the forum. 

(then I realized that I couldn't be, because Phil _never _acknowledges when he's wrong)


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 25, 2016)

The Nameless One said:


> I was not surprised after reading all of the aggressive, gleefully cruel tweets in the original post to later read confirmation that this "woman" is tranny. It's just more confirmation for my hypothesis that transwomen are overrepresented in Internet drama because they are still just belligerent dudes who shout over other people and feel an ingrained need to impose themselves into situations.



Chopping off your cock and then shouting over everyone, women and men alike, is the ultimate in mansplaining.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Apr 25, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Chopping off your cock and then shouting over everyone, women and men alike, is the ultimate in mansplaining.



Man, I feel like that post @Meowthkip made in some other thread explaining exactly why MtF trannies act this way should somehow be stickied at the top of every Rat King thread. (TL;DR version is MtF trannies act this way because they were socialized as men and one of the few things SJWs get right is that in society men's opinions are valued more highly than women's and they almost always have their voices heard, so MtF trannies continue to communicate in this way. So ironically, MtFs enjoy the benefits of Male Privilege (TM). Even as they rail against it and accuse FtMs of benefiting from it)


----------



## Meowthkip (Apr 25, 2016)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Man, I feel like that post @Meowthkip made in some other thread explaining exactly why MtF trannies act this way should somehow be stickied at the top of every Rat King thread. (TL;DR version is MtF trannies act this way because they were socialized as men and one of the few things SJWs get right is that in society men's opinions are valued more highly than women's and they almost always have their voices heard, so MtF trannies continue to communicate in this way. So ironically, MtFs enjoy the benefits of Male Privilege (TM). Even as they rail against it and accuse FtMs of benefiting from it)



I accidentally a whole gender theory.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm updating this thread OP with the picture of FRG's house and address.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 26, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I'm updating this thread OP with the picture of FRG's house and address.



just one reminder street view is from 2011



 

this is how it should look now

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/screenshot-archive-is-2016-04-24-18-25-43-png.87772/


----------



## repentance (Apr 26, 2016)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> just one reminder street view is from 2011
> 
> View attachment 88279
> 
> ...



How the fuck did they manage to make it look *worse* after repainting it?


----------



## PsychicFish (Apr 26, 2016)

repentance said:


> How the fuck did they manage to make it look *worse* after repainting it?



Mostly by cutting down a tree, which is stupid because you want/need the shade and breeze that a tree helps maintain, when you live in california. Also, trees make property look better.


----------



## Meowthkip (Apr 26, 2016)

Just finished reading the thread. I haven't had the feeling of "holy shit, this lady is nothing but a huge bitch" since really early in Purple Kecleon's thread. She's just a raging, frothing-at-the-mouth bitch all the time, apparently.

Just out of curiosity, is anyone aware of Anna's religious views? I ask because while Tumblr SJWs frequently rag on euphoric atheist types (as many of us do), I have never seen anybody directly associate atheism with Hitler outside of religious fundie circles.


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 26, 2016)

Meowthkip said:


> Just finished reading the thread. I haven't had the feeling of "holy shit, this lady is nothing but a huge bitch" since really early in Purple Kecleon's thread. She's just a raging, frothing-at-the-mouth bitch all the time, apparently.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is anyone aware of Anna's religious views? I ask because while Tumblr SJWs frequently rag on euphoric atheist types (as many of us do), I have never seen anybody directly associate atheism with Hitler outside of religious fundie circles.



Mormon according to article on The Ralph Retort site http://archive.md/DfYgQ



 

and originally from Utah


----------



## Meowthkip (Apr 27, 2016)

Charles A. Woodward said:


> Mormon according to article on The Ralph Retort site http://archive.md/DfYgQ
> 
> View attachment 88479
> 
> ...



I know she _was_ Mormon, but is she still Mormon? Somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## Michel (Apr 28, 2016)

Anyone know his character name on FFXIV?
@Typhoid Mary ?


----------



## Kitlen (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm wondering if RobotTranna is gonna be hiding now that we actually figured out her real address. Fullerton and Placentia are easy to confuse (I know, I live nearby). Placentia is an extremely small town in Orange County, so her presence is probably pretty noticeable if she were to fully emerge with all her crazy. Orange County's and Placentia's demographics tend to skew towards conservative/Republican so she either A. keeps on the downlow B. Passes off relatively well as a female. C. Takes her batshit crazy elsewhere.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 28, 2016)

Shouldn't "Emily Feldman" be after "Thomas Riley Peeples" in the thread title, since Emily is Anna's wife and not an alias?


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2016)

Michel said:


> Anyone know his character name on FFXIV?
> @Typhoid Mary ?



It's Lady Gaga on Excalibur.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 28, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Shouldn't "Emily Feldman" be after "Thomas Riley Peeples" in the thread title, since Emily is Anna's wife and not an alias?


Done and corrected. Thank you.


----------



## Michel (Apr 29, 2016)

Typhoid Mary said:


> It's Lady Gaga on Excalibur.


Oh my fucking god I recognise that name and used to play on Excal.
I can't seem to pm you so do you mind me asking what your name was?


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 29, 2016)

FRG vs Christina Hoff-Sommers:

http://archive.md/9Kd3Q


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Apr 30, 2016)

Meowthkip said:


> I know she _was_ Mormon, but is she still Mormon? Somehow, I doubt it.



there is little mormon boy still somewhere deep inside Anna 
she retweeted this:


----------



## Kitlen (May 7, 2016)

From her AskMe page, love how she resorts to Ad Hominem. Somebody's salty.



 

In case anyone wants to ask: http://ask.fm/FakeRobotGamer


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 17, 2016)

Crosspost with the Nora Reed thread.


Spoiler: Cow fight







https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-6-17_0-28-9-png.105056/

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-6-17_0-27-57-png.105055/

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-6-17_0-25-18-png.105048/

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-6-17_0-25-35-png.105049/

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-6-17_0-25-52-png.105050/



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-6-17_0-29-19-png.105059/


----------



## Meowthkip (Jun 17, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 105069
> 
> View attachment 105070
> 
> ...



I love it when horrible people turn on each other.


----------



## Kitlen (Jun 18, 2016)

Wow, we haven't touched Anna in months and she STILL mentions us. Hi Anna!

P.S. I know where you live. <3


----------



## Earl_of_Sandwich (Jun 18, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> <those photos>





Why are these people always so goddamn ugly? At least we have the minor miracle of knowing that they will not breed, but this is a face that could sink a thousand ships.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jun 18, 2016)

Earl_of_Sandwich said:


> View attachment 105422
> Why are these people always so goddamn ugly? At least we have the minor miracle of knowing that they will not breed, but this is a face that could sink a thousand ships.



No self awareness is a hallmark trait of lolcows.  It's funny when some dude is hideous but thinks he's the pinnacle of feminine beauty .


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 27, 2016)

Someone read this thread and thought Anna wasn't a pleasant person. Tweet has been archived.

https://twitter.com/icze4lion/status/747434401554923520

http://archive.md/P4tXQ


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 27, 2016)

Anna looks kinda like Julie Rei Goldstein. I wonder if their voices are similar.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 20, 2016)

He was in a long cow crossover with Zinnia which ended with wanting to make a Kiwi Farms/ED-esque site to catalog the people trolling them.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 20, 2016)

So joking about drone strikes is bad, but throwing bricks in people's faces is okay?


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 20, 2016)

trombonista said:


> So joking about drone strikes is bad, but throwing bricks in people's faces is okay?



Troon logic at its finest.


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Oct 20, 2016)

trombonista said:


> So joking about drone strikes is bad, but throwing bricks in people's faces is okay?


Only the greatest warrior-kings can master the art of brick melee.

To fight with the brick, first master sweeping. When you have mastered sweeping, you must master the way of drawing water. Once you have learned how to draw water, you must split wood. Once you have split wood, you must learn the arts of finding the fine herbs in the forest, the arts of writing, the arts of paper making, and poetry writing. You must become familiar with the awl and the pen in equal measure. When you have mastered all these things you must master building a house. Once your house is built, you have no further need for a brick, since it is an ugly piece of clay and its adherents idiots.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 20, 2016)

AlanRickmanIsDead said:


> Only the greatest warrior-kings can master the art of brick melee.
> 
> To fight with the brick, first master sweeping. When you have mastered sweeping, you must master the way of drawing water. Once you have learned how to draw water, you must split wood. Once you have split wood, you must learn the arts of finding the fine herbs in the forest, the arts of writing, the arts of paper making, and poetry writing. You must become familiar with the awl and the pen in equal measure. When you have mastered all these things you must master building a house. Once your house is built, you have no further need for a brick, since it is an ugly piece of clay and its adherents idiots.


I prefer to play other games with bricks.


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 21, 2016)

AlanRickmanIsDead said:


> Only the greatest warrior-kings can master the art of brick melee.
> 
> To fight with the brick, first master sweeping. When you have mastered sweeping, you must master the way of drawing water. Once you have learned how to draw water, you must split wood. Once you have split wood, you must learn the arts of finding the fine herbs in the forest, the arts of writing, the arts of paper making, and poetry writing. You must become familiar with the awl and the pen in equal measure. When you have mastered all these things you must master building a house. Once your house is built, you have no further need for a brick, since it is an ugly piece of clay and its adherents idiots.



I feel like an idiot, I've just been suiciding with bricks and knives this whole time.


----------



## Miles Prower (Oct 23, 2016)

FakeRobotGamer is usually funny when they're making a sped of themselves. This is just boring. GB2Reddit


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 9, 2016)

There's the people who try to be optimistic about the whole thing and use this moment as a way to inspire hope, and then there's screeching loonies who are all too quick to blame everyone and everything and shriek about how the sky is falling.


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 22, 2016)

How can she be a massive cishating lesbodyke and on the same page be a racist religious person?

Does not compute, requires autism.


----------



## Marisa Kirisame (Dec 22, 2016)

I found an old photo of FakeRobotGamer.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 25, 2016)

Marisa Kirisame said:


> I found an old photo of FakeRobotGamer.


What the hell just crawled up on his head, tried to suck on his brains and starved to death.


----------



## The Cosmic Asshole (Dec 25, 2016)

This is a new one for me. I just looked at the twitter account. What a sloppy fucking mess. It reminds me of Homer Simpson's webpage


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Dec 25, 2016)

http://forums.somethingawful.com/query.php?action=posthistory&userid=161045

This is his SA posting history but you need :10bux: to view it. The consistent issue with this troon is that he thinks he's amazing at games but in reality is mediocre at best and wrong about every play style or suggestions. He doubles down on his arrogance and stupidity when called out too.

Pretty much everyone hates him in every game he plays.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 25, 2016)

Sissy Galvez said:


> http://forums.somethingawful.com/query.php?action=posthistory&userid=161045
> 
> This is his SA posting history but you need :10bux: to view it. The consistent issue with this troon is that he thinks he's amazing at games but in reality is mediocre at best and wrong about every play style or suggestions. He doubles down on his arrogance and stupidity when called out too.
> 
> Pretty much everyone hates him in every game he plays.



So pretty much par for the course for an SA gamer.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 22, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 193582



Something something, no girls on the internet meme here.


----------



## Jaimas (May 9, 2017)

Sissy Galvez said:


> http://forums.somethingawful.com/query.php?action=posthistory&userid=161045
> 
> This is his SA posting history but you need :10bux: to view it. The consistent issue with this troon is that he thinks he's amazing at games but in reality is mediocre at best and wrong about every play style or suggestions. He doubles down on his arrogance and stupidity when called out too.
> 
> Pretty much everyone hates him in every game he plays.



Another SA-related Troon. Wonders never cease.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Cthulu (Aug 23, 2017)

Says someone who would be one of the first faggots in a Siberian gulag


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 23, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Stalin also killed millions of his own people, you nonce. Oh he killed Nazis, but there is a reason you could barely find an old man who survived Stalingrad. Because Stalin forced his army to fight to the last name.

If he ran out of men, he conscripted teenagers and children. Yes, he was a dictator like Pol Pot. If you caused grievances or disrespect, you got shot and your family did too. And the kicker, HIS OWN SON was locked up in a gulag. And Yosif did NOTHING to save his life.

Fuck off with your communist bullshit.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Aug 23, 2017)

Even communists disavowed Stalin (after he'd karked it, of course).  Get with the programme, FRG.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 23, 2017)

FDR, Truman, and Churchill deserve more credit than Stalin for defeating the Nazis.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2017)

trombonista said:


> FDR, Truman, and Churchill deserve more credit than Stalin for defeating the Nazis.



Agreed.  There was nothing particularly genius in just throwing Russians at an enemy in human waves until they finally wither and give up.  It's good they helped with that, but they weren't doing it out of altruism or anything, but to conquer the half of Europe that Hitler didn't get.

There is nothing particularly noble about throwing away the lives of your men like they're garbage because you just don't care.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Aug 24, 2017)

And for those who haven't seen Tommy's titles...




 

And now, today's dumb tweets.


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 24, 2017)

So can we disrespect those statues of Lenin we have around in the United States for some reason?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 24, 2017)

Did she draw her header herself?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 10, 2017)

http://whatdidrickandmortyfuckup.tu...requently-asked-questions-we-just-made-up-and
http://archive.md/WxRwA

I think Anna is mad about "white comedy bros" and their Rick and Morty reddit memes.


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 11, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> http://whatdidrickandmortyfuckup.tu...requently-asked-questions-we-just-made-up-and
> http://archive.md/WxRwA
> 
> I think Anna is mad about "white comedy bros" and their Rick and Morty reddit memes.



Who is the Pope of Feminism?


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 11, 2017)

Meowthkip said:


> Who is the Pope of Feminism?


Probably Anita Sarkeesian.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 14, 2017)

Cow crossover. Thomas is stanning for Chelsea and not happy about Jake Alley.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, now we know she's no longer friends with Jake and Nora.

Is the Becks she mentions RemembrancerBex?


----------



## LN 910 (Nov 6, 2017)

I've had a few run-ins with her, glad to see a thread. She's a crazy bitch.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 2, 2017)

Cow crossover with Kyle.





He then started chimping about how horrid Gamergate supposedly is.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 2, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover with Kyle.
> 
> View attachment 325907
> 
> ...



When in doubt, accuse your opponent of being a sealion, insult them, and make excuses for why you can't substantiate your claims.

The whole thing was a conspiracy anyway. It _feels_ true, that's all that matters.

Truthiness never left.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 13, 2017)

He's still butthurt over the "allyzone" calling him out for being abusive or covering up for rapist Wesley "laurelai" Bailey.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 13, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 334106



Honestly the situation is so bizarre, especially in Current Year, that it feels more like "wew lad dodged a bullet there" than anything else. Like thank god that there are enough people that were like "yeah nah I'm not voting for a child fucker" that he got the boot.

Most other politicians would have resigned in the face of such allegations just because of how damaging they are. Not Roy Moore, though. And what's bonkers is that he almost won. I mean, Jesus.

But of course Anna just uses this situation as evidence that democracy should be abolished. Like that's the lesson that should be taken away from all this. Take away the people's ability to replace somebody that's so obviously scum.

GG


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 14, 2017)

Meowthkip said:


> Honestly the situation is so bizarre, especially in Current Year, that is feels more like "wew lad dodged a bullet there" than anything else. Like thank god that there are enough people that were like "yeah nah I'm not voting for a child fucker" that he got the boot.
> 
> Most other politicians would have resigned in the face of such allegations just because of how damaging they are. Not Roy Moore, though. And what's bonkers is that he almost won. I mean, Jesus.
> 
> ...



Anna still supports Zoe Quinn in the year of our lord 2017, she's not very good at completing a rational thought process.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 29, 2017)

He was sperging about Gamergate today for whatever reason and crying about some Erica character.












There was also some big cow crossover event where Wesley Bailey was accused of rapes by sister molester Nafedude, and Thomas was accused of covering for Wesley or something. Most of it seems to be deleted.


----------



## Meowthkip (Dec 29, 2017)

Random.txt


----------



## Boobplate (Jan 10, 2018)

Btw, are his pics gone from OP? Can't see them anymore.


----------



## Jaiman (Jan 13, 2018)

Crosspost with the Ugandan Knuckles Meme Salt thread.

An Overwatch league team was memeing about Ugandan Knuckles, and Thomas has been flipping his shit for the last day or so, including asking for violence.

As of this post, this is still ongoing.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jan 13, 2018)

Is this person ever joyful?

They never seem happy about anything. Ever.


----------



## Boobplate (Jan 13, 2018)

Jaiman said:


> Crosspost with the Ugandan Knuckles Meme Salt thread.
> 
> An Overwatch league team was memeing about Ugandan Knuckles, and Thomas has been flipping his shit for the last day or so, including asking for violence.
> 
> ...


Geez, been a while since I've seen that much pathetic salt.


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 13, 2018)

Boobplate said:


> Geez, been a while since I've seen that much pathetic salt.


Their powers are fading and the outrage is only making Ugandan knuckles stronger.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 1, 2018)

Cow crossover. Thomas sure finds all the toxic crazy rapists/abusers/pedophiles to orbit, doesn't he?


----------



## CyrusKissFanClub (Jun 1, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Cow crossover. Thomas sure finds all the toxic crazy rapists/abusers/pedophiles to orbit, doesn't he?
> View attachment 462862



"Nazi incel site"

I think I know how you play this game:

(i) Create your list of "bad" adjectives: nazi, neo-nazi, fascist, alt-right, pedophile, stalker, incel;
(ii) create a phrase by combining your adjectives from (i) at random; and
(iii) feel morally superior and intelligent.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jun 1, 2018)

CyrusKissFanClub said:


> "Nazi incel site"
> 
> I think I know how you play this game:
> 
> ...



"Incel" is a new one.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 1, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> "Incel" is a new one.


Well, we do have Marjan as a member.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jun 1, 2018)

trombonista said:


> Well, we do have Marjan as a member.



True, but we only keep him around to poke him with a stick and watch him shit himself.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi, Twitter Trannies, I'm a turbo-lefty and not a Nazi and I like laughing at your idiot dumb bullshit, too


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm not just a Nazi.  I'm not just a super-Nazi.  I'm not just a super-duper Nazi.  I'm a super-duper-super-Nazi!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm such a nazi that I went back in time to kill Hitler
So I could replace him.

But that was back in the Berenstein timeline so nobody remembers it.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 3, 2018)

Thomas is at the center of some rat king drama which has been boiling for days where Matt Myers and others are trying to get Thomas and anyone who talks to him blacklisted. Peter Coffin, Jake Alley, Timothy Craig, Nora RRREEEd, Ian Mile Cheong, and more are involved in varying capacity.
https://kiwifarms.net/posts/3525755/
https://kiwifarms.net/posts/3525675/














Jake Alley claims Thomas has been "pretending" to have arguments with Jake for three years and Jake claims Thomas is the reason why Jake is disliked and shunned.


----------



## repentance (Jul 3, 2018)

Now it makes sense.  They're all arguing over Coffin.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jul 4, 2018)

repentance said:


> Now it makes sense.  They're all arguing over Coffin.



Peter's only real recourse is to come out as transgender.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 7, 2018)

TBH Anna is doing nothing wrong here. She's actually right that people like Peter and Matt just pretend to be anti-Harassment and they all want to co-opt the LGBT movement to gain themselves more asspats by pretending to be queer.

Also they pretend so they can say that word and get away without it looking like they're bigoted.

TL;DR she's done good imo and should continue burning these faggots because obviously it really grinds their gears.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Jul 7, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> TBH Anna is doing nothing wrong here. She's actually right that people like Peter and Matt just pretend to be anti-Harassment and they all want to co-opt the LGBT movement to gain themselves more asspats by pretending to be queer.
> 
> Also they pretend so they can say that word and get away without it looking like they're bigoted.
> 
> TL;DR she's done good imo and should continue burning these faggots because obviously it really grinds their gears.


I agree completely. Peter is milking this “agender” bullshit for Patreon dollars and viewers. He’s a scammer/attention seeker. One day out of the blue he becomes an agender socialist? It’s good an actual tranny is calling him out because there’s nothing he can do about it and all it does is serve to rile him up. He doesn’t realize the pity card doesn’t work.

On the flip side, though, Anna enabled rapist and snitch Laurelai Bailey for years. Anna shouted down critics & victims and waved away all criticism and accusations of Wesley which lead to more people being raped and abused. He issued an apology but it was only after enough proof came out and far too late. Not very “listen and believing” of Anna.


----------



## Meowthkip (Jul 7, 2018)

Sissy Galvez said:


> I agree completely. Peter is jerking off this “agender” bullshit for Patreon dollars and viewers. He’s a scammer/attention seeker. One day out of the blue he becomes an agender socialist? It’s good an actual tranny is calling him out because there’s nothing he can do about it and all it does is serve to rile him up. He doesn’t realize the pity card doesn’t work.
> 
> On the flip side, though, Anna enabled rapist and snitch Laurelai Bailey for years. Anna shouted down critics & victims and waved away all criticism and accusations of Wesley which lead to more people being raped and abused. He issued an apology but it was only after enough proof came out and far too late. Not very “listen and believing” of Anna.



They're all horrible people who deserve each other.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 7, 2018)

Sissy Galvez said:


> On the flip side, though, Anna enabled rapist and snitch Laurelai Bailey for years. Anna shouted down critics & victims and waved away all criticism and accusations of Wesley which lead to more people being raped and abused. He issued an apology but it was only after enough proof came out and far too late. Not very “listen and believing” of Anna.



It really speaks volumes that as shitty as Anna is, the people going after her are worse. Mainly because instead of just being former enablers of rapists they're either a) the rapist Wesley Raziel Trinity Storm Bailey himself, or b) continue defending/befriending the rapist to this day like Peter.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 8, 2018)

Nora Reed, Peter Coffin, Matt Myers, Jake Alley and their entire rat king are opportunistic attention seekers and I’m glad they’re getting called out for what they are.


----------



## superscript (Jul 29, 2018)

Coffin made a song about how he was proud to be a beta male. Whatever his gender, it's not man.


----------



## NimertiS (Jul 30, 2018)

That's A Rapp said:


> I don't know Anna personally, I don't socialize with trannies, but I've been on Something Awful for years and have seen the drama they've caused. The only lolcow who's more terrible than Anna would probably be LL. When LL was called out for being a rapist, Anna supported LL and trashed his accusers. So much for ~listen and believe~.
> 
> Anna is always bitter, angry, and tries to troll everyone around him. He can't let go of his hatred and obsession for online communities, he actively participates in all of them, which leads to people, including friends, hating Anna. He can never shut up about reddit especially and when people ask him to stop he turns belligerent.
> 
> Reddit, Twitter, ffxiv etc consume his life and he's just as pathetic/obsessed as the people he hates in these communities. He's mentally broken.



Sorry for the necro but who is LL?


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 30, 2018)

NimertiS said:


> Sorry for the necro but who is LL?


Laurelai  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/wesley-laurelai-james-earl-bailey.18739/


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Aug 15, 2018)

Tango down

https://mobile.twitter.com/fakerobotgamer?lang=en

Anyone know what happened or alt accounts?


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 15, 2018)

Sissy Galvez said:


> Tango down
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/fakerobotgamer?lang=en
> 
> Anyone know what happened or alt accounts?






https://twitter.com/logicmaster420


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 15, 2018)

Any screenshots of the offending tweet?


----------



## Portajohn (Aug 15, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> Any screenshots of the offending tweet?





Long story short, Anna got into a fight about communism with some guy who grew up in the Soviet Union. Predictably, Anna's tankie clique jumped in to dogpile the guy. The specific tweets listed in the ban email aren't  really that terrible; I think Twitter just finally got sick of Anna singling people out for the tankies to harass.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 15, 2018)

So logicmaster420 is Anna's twin brother?


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 16, 2018)

Portajohn said:


> View attachment 519952
> Long story short, Anna got into a fight about communism with some guy who grew up in the Soviet Union. Predictably, Anna's tankie clique jumped in to dogpile the guy. The specific tweets listed in the ban email aren't  really that terrible; I think Twitter just finally got sick of Anna singling people out for the tankies to harass.



What a cunt.


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Aug 16, 2018)

It’s Anna’s “twin brother” is in Anna herself on an alt trying to “cleverly” ban evade. Apparently a bunch of people are starting to be banned due to Twitter going after ban evaders. They might actually clean up a section of the platform if they stick with it.


----------



## myst (Sep 4, 2018)

Anna has set up a home on Mastodon doing her keyboard warrior thing





Then the admin gets the brilliant idea to mod her





Later that day





Don't mod tankies


----------



## Sissy Galvez (Sep 4, 2018)

Don’t mod Anna basically. He’s unstable and I’ve seen him worm his way into communities only to start flipping out at people who don’t toe the tankie line. When he doesn’t get his way he throws shit everywhere and trashes the community.

It was up until a year or two ago Anna staunchly support Laurelai and basically helped him abuse more people by swearing Laurelai was not a rapist/abuser.


----------



## myst (Sep 4, 2018)

She was literally a mod less than a day and banned someone









People like Anna always go shit up other spaces because nobody wants to go to to the places they run.





Really wanna bring up reddit in all this? Saying things doesn't make them true




Nobody thought that was your sister. And of course is running a campaign against someone who seems a lot saner













It wasn't "doxxing" just "engagement"





Leave me alone! Which is why I'm going to keep posting at you


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 4, 2018)

From zero to chimping out and starting drama in 0 days.

Good job FakeRobotRealTankie.


----------



## Meowthkip (Sep 4, 2018)

Why on earth would anyone think Anna should be in charge of anything?


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 4, 2018)

myst said:


> She was literally a mod less than a day and banned someone
> 
> View attachment 534355
> 
> ...


CeltThulu has a thread here too.


----------



## myst (Sep 5, 2018)

Meowthkip said:


> New Why on earth would anyone think Anna should be in charge of anything?



People like Anna chase after weak dimbulbs like CeltThulhu because it builds their brand as a tough comrade because Anna doesn't have any real chops at doing anything useful. But she doesn't do this to anyone who she give her slightly bigger epeen. Anna was sucking up to the admin the hour she got there. Then a slide into the DMs, mentioning how you want to help them out because there's been _so much forum drama_, that she helped cause, and isn't tiring running this place all by yourself?

Instant mod. Anyone who's run a forum can recognize a bitch bootlicker like Anna a mile away. The rule is always ban. Make up whatever dumbshit reason you need to but kick them out.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 7, 2019)

Anna recently got Nora sperging again with this tweet:




Of course Nora had to complain about "misgendering."

I do want to believe Anna is a "true trans" due to her calling out Nora Reed and Peter Coffin as obvious fakes, but then I remember ADF calling CWC a transtrender and I'm not so sure.


----------



## Hellfire (Feb 7, 2019)

trombonista said:


> Anna recently got Nora sperging again with this tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 7, 2019)

trombonista said:


> Anna recently got Nora sperging again with this tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True trannies can also be completely awful lolcows though. If ADF got their vagina I'll have to grudgingly give them a pass even if ADF will always be Philthy Phil in my heart. Anna is also probably real, just a loclow and an asshole.

Not as much of an asshole or lolcow when compared to Nora and Cuckfin though.


----------



## Meowthkip (Feb 8, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 659933
> View attachment 659934
> 
> View attachment 659936
> ...



Gotta be real here, BruceMcF really is an idiot.


----------

